# x-mas for atheists



## FANCY (Dec 24, 2010)

x-mas tomorrow and I don't give a fuck.
spread joy with consumption. santa's coming for the little boys and girls of the 1rst world, giving them presents while shrugging off the starvation in the 3rd. presents for the kids, but no food or a safe place to sleep. instead, there's genocide and slavery and parent-less days until demise is met. all over falsities. ALLLLLLLL FUCKED BY FALSITIES. 
even the Christians don't truly celebrate their "Christ"mas as much as they celebrate consumption. 
The gift of giving what??
spoiled little shit, their parents all to blame; this poor breed is condemned to a demise of their own. The loss of heart and individuality, or even worse, never achieving these things at all. 
Oppressed to ignorance.


----------



## wartomods (Dec 24, 2010)

lets not forget christmas as we now it, with trees and stuff, is a pagan holiday.


----------



## Ithyphallic (Dec 24, 2010)

I've told my family I want nothing to do with the materialistic aspects of christmas. I'm not recieving or giving any gifts, except that of love. I don't need to justify I love and care for my family by buying them things I can't afford and they ultimately don't need.
I'm sticking around for the holidays solely for the joy of being with my family, which I am not most of the year.

Fuck what pretty much all holidays have become, fuck the monument to disgust we've built of our jubilations and fortunes.


----------



## FANCY (Dec 26, 2010)

oh, I'm aware it's pagan, wasn't focusing on that part of it.

man, yesterday started off pretty bad too, (my cat back in Jacksonville had been stuck in a tree for 5 days until today when a guy had to come and extract her) but it went on, and i didn't do anything xmas related. played a shit ton a wii with my best friend and her family, and my darling, got drunk and made the best of it. just another day on planet earth.


----------



## wizehop (Dec 26, 2010)

This year we actually decided to not exchange gifts, just do the family thing and it was great. The young kids still got something, however it was nice to not have to worry about it all for the grown ups.  I agree that xmass is a little to commercial but I'm not angry about it.


----------



## Mouse (Dec 26, 2010)

... how is spending the day with friends and having a happy time NOT christmas related?

I get really tired of ppl trying to make a statement about the holidays. it's either those fucktards that get offended when you say "happy holidays" or the fucktards that get offended that xmas even exists. 

GET THE FUCK OVER IT

I also really hate when ppl bitch about how "christmas starts earlier and earlier every year!" um.. bullshit. if you'd stop pointing it out, it'd stop being significant. 

I like being able to see all of my relatives at one time, getting it over with til next year. I give them all nice small gifts (like xmas photos of my new nephews that I took, which I know they'll all love for years to come) and I don't expect anything in return. 

eh, fuck it. spend yer days rebelling against pointless things and you'll have a pointless life. Enjoy!


----------



## FANCY (Dec 26, 2010)

Mouse said:


> ... how is spending the day with friends and having a happy time NOT christmas related?
> 
> I get really tired of ppl trying to make a statement about the holidays. it's either those fucktards that get offended when you say "happy holidays" or the fucktards that get offended that xmas even exists.
> 
> ...




I don't know what thread you're posting too; this is a pretty irrelevant response.
No one said anything about having anything against spending time with friends and family during this time of year. We've unfortunately reached a point in the world where people like ithyphallic up there don't get to see his family very often, for whatever reason, until this time of year. And it's great that he does get to do it now.

The whole point in my intitial post was not to evoke negative emotions towards the season and togetherness (seeing as nothing like that was even mentioned), but to express my emotions toward the fabrication of what you must "get over with".

Meanwhile, I won't waste my time on what I think are pointless things, and I'll spend it trying to make this world a better place.
The world could use more activists, less people arguing a point no one mentioned on the internet.


----------



## Mouse (Dec 27, 2010)

my initial question was pointed at you statement "played a shit ton a wii with my best friend and her family, and my darling, got drunk and made the best of it. just another day on planet earth."

the rest of what I had to say was simply my opinion on how ppl have really pointless frustrations with xmas and all things related to it. 


aaaand from reading your really rambling and pointless posts I can kinda see that you're just a plain ol dipshit so, good day.


----------



## Cobo (Dec 27, 2010)

I'd be ok with it all if santa wasn't such a racist classist bastard. He hardly ever leaves anything under the tree for poor folk and i heard he doesn't even go to asia.


----------



## Pheonix (Dec 27, 2010)

maybe if the 3rd world countries would start baking him cookies then maybe he would show up. santa's not racist he's just FAT and only goes to the houses he can steal food from. only Sally Struthers steals food from 3rd world countries.


----------



## FANCY (Dec 27, 2010)

THAT'S THE XMAS SPIRIT! TRY TO BRING PEOPLE DOWN INSTEAD OF UNITING! Let me know how far the gets you. How far has it gotten this world?


----------



## Pheonix (Dec 27, 2010)

if you didn't want a put down then you probably shouldn't have used the words X-mas and atheists in the thread title.


----------



## FANCY (Dec 27, 2010)

the title was pretty sarcastic. either way, it was just something i had written down. meant to be thought provoking. i'm one of the good guys.


----------

